# Putting tennis balls in a bucket



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Similar to putting away her toys - but a little harder since like most goldens she thinks there is nothing better in the world than laying on her back chewing on a tennis ball! Finally she can focus on working enough to offer this behaviour using them balls!  

Also the first time she successfully chained 4 balls on her own, no extra cues or prompting. It is so rewarding seeing her mature in the way she works.. Way to go baby!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is just so cute. I like how she pounces on the ball that rolled away. Way to go in training.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Your videos on training are very inspiring! Way to go Summer!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

WOW!!! Good Girl Summer! You guys do a great job with her!


----------

